# washing machine help



## dakota (Feb 6, 2007)

My drawer (conditioner compartment) keeps filling up with wtaer after every wash. Its done it before and its normally because theres gunk blocked in there from the powder, but ive washed it out and its clear, water runs straight through but it still fills up with water  

Can anyone help? or does it mean a new washing machine  

Nikki xx


----------



## Guest (Oct 14, 2009)

Have you checked the fluff filter at the bottom of the machine as that may be bunged?  Put a thick towel or bowl underneath as there may be a lot of water in there!


----------



## clairelh1 (Sep 8, 2004)

Have you cleaned the drawer compartment itself?  Use an old toothbrush and scrub the top and bottom of the drawer hole as this is where the water goes in and comes out.  Might be that some of the holes where the water is hosed into the drawer are blocked but drip water out when the wash is finished.

C
x


----------



## Caz (Jul 21, 2002)

This happens to mine all the time. It's usually just the draw clogging up with scum and - dare I think it - mould. It's annoying to have to keep cleaning it every five minutes. If anyone knows a magic recipe to avoid that I'd be happy to hear it.

C~x


----------



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

Watching this with interest as my washing machine does this to me every single time Nikki

The first few times it was the drawer a big gunked up and when I gave it a good cleaning using pipe cleaner to poke in the little holes it started to work again but now it does it all the time, every wash, and even when cleaned still does it!! It is soooooooo annoying having to empty the drawer of water from the last wash before putting the next wash in!

I wonder - do we have the same make/model washing machine?


----------

